# Anzahl der möglichen IP-Adressen



## Reverent (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Netzwerk-ID:
192.0.0.0
und eine Subnetmask:
255.0.0.0

wieviel mögliche IP-Adressen kann ich in diesem Netz anlegen?
Das geht doch los mit: 192.0.0.1 und endet mit 192.255.255.254, oder?
Die Rechnung lautet doch dann 255 * 255 * 255 - 2, oder nicht?

Bitte klärt mich auf!
Bis Dann


----------



## invaider (2. Januar 2006)

jein stimmt nicht ganz!
 Solltest am besten die Adressen 19.xxx.xxx.0 und 19.xxx.xxx.255 immer frei lassen,
 weil die werden ja von den jeweiligen Netzen ( wenn du z.b. ne netzmaste von 255.255.0.0) im selben segment nutzen solltest)  als Broadcast bzw als net-mask genutzt und daher ist es nicht sinnvoll die zu nutzen. weil dadurch kannste die anderen segmente dann komplett lahm legen durch zu viel traffic.

 Gruß Invaider


----------



## Marco1980 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo erstmal
Also erstmal passt deine subnetzmaske nicht zum Netz weil 192.0.0.0 ein C klasse Netz ist und ein Subnetzmask 255.255.255.0 haben muss.
Klasse A = 1.0.0.0 - 126.0.0.0 Anzahl Netzwerke 126 Anzahl Hosts pro Netz 16.777.214
Sub 255.0.0.0
127.x.x.x ist der Lokal Host meißt 127.0.0.1 Loopback
Klasse B = 128.x.0.0 - 191.x.0.0 Anzahl Netzwerke 16.384 Anzahl Hosts pro Netz 65.534
Sub 255.255.0.0
Klasse C = 192.x.x.0 - 223.x.x.0 Anzahl Nets 2.097.152 Anzahl Hosts pro Netz 254
Sub 255.255.255.0
Klasse D = 224.x.x.x - 239.x.x.x Multicast-Bereich 
Klasse E = 240.x.x.x - 254.x.x.x reserviert für die Forschung

für den privaten Gebrauch sind folgende Netz Bereiche gebucht:
10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255 Klasse A sub 255.0.0.0
172.16.0.0 - 172.32.255.255 Klasse B sub 255.255.0.0
192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255 Klasse C sub 255.255.255.0

z.B.
192.168.4.0
255.255.255.0
Netz Id    Host Bereich
heist 192.168.4.1 bis 192.168.4.254 können durch die Hosts genutzt werden.
192.168.4.0 ist die Netz Id und 192.168.4.255 ist der lokal broadcast.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir Weiter wenn nicht kannst ja noch mal genauer Fragen.


----------



## zovax (3. Januar 2006)

Leider so ziemlich alles falsch.


			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal
> Also erstmal passt deine subnetzmaske nicht zum Netz weil 192.0.0.0 ein C klasse Netz ist und ein Subnetzmask 255.255.255.0 haben muss..


Noe, muss es nicht, warum sollte es? Macht absolut keinen Sinn in ein komplettes 10.0.0.0/8 Netz zu benutzen und tausende Adressen zu verschwenden. Es gibt schon ewig keine Klassen mehr, Stichwort CIDR.



			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal
> Klasse A = 1.0.0.0 - 126.0.0.0 Anzahl Netzwerke 126 Anzahl Hosts pro Netz 16.777.214
> Sub 255.0.0.0
> 127.x.x.x ist der Lokal Host meißt 127.0.0.1 Loopback


Nein, muss lange nicht. Das ist zwar oft der Fall aber man ist keinefalls gezwungen die Adresse als loopback zu benutzen. Es ist nur empfohlen , allerdings gibt es noch jede Menge andere Netze, die auch fuer bestimmte Zwecke vorgesehen sind, wie beispielsweise 192.88.99.0/24 fuer 6to4 Anycast.

Deine Netz- und Hostangaben oder Adressen stimmen auch zum groessten Teil nicht. Wiegesagt, es gibt keine Klassen mehr, aber der Volstaendigkeit halber:
Klasse A: 128 Netze, 16777214 Hosts pro Netz (0.0.0.0 - 127.255.255.255)
Klasse B: 16384 Netze, 65534 Hosts pro Netz (128.0.0.0 - 191.255.255.255)
Klasse C: 2097152 Netze, 254 Hosts pro Netz (192.0.0.0 - 223.255.255.255)
Klasse D: 224.0.0.0 - 239.255.255.255

Die Privaten IP Adressen die du angegeben hast, stimmen auch nicht.


> 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255 Klasse A sub 255.0.0.0
> 172.16.0.0 - 172.32.255.255 Klasse B sub 255.255.0.0
> 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255 Klasse C sub 255.255.255.0


10.0.0.0/8
172.16.0.0/12
192.168.0.0/16

Die haben rein gar nichts mir irgendwelchen Klassen zu tun. Die Subnetmask die du angegeben hast waren auch falsch, siehe Network Prefixes.

Nun zurueck zum eigentlichen Thema:
Berechnen kannst du es wiefolgt:
Du schaust wie viel Bits in der Subnetmaske gesetzt sind, bei 255.255.255.0 sind es die ersten 24 Bits, das entspricht also /24. Hast du ein Netzwerk von 192.168.0.0/24, so bleiben noch 8 Bits (32-24) fuer die Hosts uebrig. Also 2^8 = 256 Adressen. Davon ist die ersten die Netzwerk- und die letzte die Broacast Adresse, also hast du noch 254 moegliche Hosts.

Weiteres Beispiel:
172.16.0.0/12 (255.240.0.0). Hier sind die ersten 12 Bit gesetzt, du hast also noch 20 Bits fuer die Hosts. Das sind 2^20 = 1048576 Adressen. Nutzbare Hosts: 1048576 - 2 (erste und letzte) = 1048574.

Da ich weiss, das du programmierst, wirst du wahrscheinlich die Netzadresse aus einer IP-Adresse herausfinden muessen. Wenn du eine Adresse von 192.168.65.3/24 (255.255.255.0) hast, muss du auf 192.168.65.0 kommen. Das kannst du mit dem AND Vergleich tun (netz = ip & subnetmask).

EDIT:


> jein stimmt nicht ganz!
> Solltest am besten die Adressen 19.xxx.xxx.0 und 19.xxx.xxx.255 immer frei lassen,
> weil die werden ja von den jeweiligen Netzen ( wenn du z.b. ne netzmaste von 255.255.0.0) im selben segment nutzen solltest) als Broadcast bzw als net-mask genutzt und daher ist es nicht sinnvoll die zu nutzen. weil dadurch kannste die anderen segmente dann komplett lahm legen durch zu viel traffic.


Ehrlichgesagt verstehe ich einfach nicht, was du damit meinst


----------



## Marco1980 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo erstmal 
 Na dann kann ich ja als Netzwerk und Systemadminstrator kündigen was? Die Angaben sind aus dem Lehrbuch. Wenn es keine Klassen mehr gibt würde es auch keine Subnetzmasken mehr geben, denn die teilt ein welche Oktette Netz und welche Host ID sind. In den Bereich Sub und Suppernetting bin ich absichtlich nicht rein, weil das zu viel für die Frage wäre. Wenn das alles so ziemlich falsch war dann frage ich mich warum du dieselben Angaben zu Netz Anzahl und Host Anzahl gemacht hast und das dann auch noch in Klassen eingeteilt hast die es "ja nicht mehr gibt". Und vergiss mal nicht das auch Personen mit älteren Betriebssystemen sich hier Rat suchen und da ist es sinnvoll, die für den privaten Gebrauch gedachten IP Bereiche zu nutzen. Zum ersten Zitat. Muss nicht (kein Subnetting s. o.) aber wenn er die 255.255.255.0 nutzt blockiert er nur 254 Host ID´s. Zum zweiten Zitat: Na eben deshalb hab ich ihm die Üblichen genannt das er nicht irgendwo unterwegs ist, Adressen-technisch, wo schon was vorgesehen ist mal davon Abgesehen das die Bereiche außerhalb der von mir gennanten Bereiche zentral durch die Behörden in den USA gegen Entgeld zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Was soll das heisen 192.168.0.0/16 ? 192.168.0.0 bis 192.168.0.16? Das wären dann 16 Host id´s im Netz 192.168.0.x !! Oder soll das heisen nur die zwei ersten Oktette dann wäre es ein B Netz mit C Bereich!
Und als Nachschlag ein Router mit nicht durch den User programmierbaren Routingtabelle wird auf eine 192 er Ip mit der Subnetmask 255.0.0.0 nicht wirklich reagieren.

Gruss Marco


----------



## zovax (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na dann kann ich ja als Netzwerk und Systemadminstrator kündigen was?


Das habe ich nicht gesagt, aber vielleicht mal ein bisschen mehr mit dem Thema Netzwerke beschaeftigen. Wenn man nur gefaehrliches Halbwissen irgendwozu hat, dann sollte man auch lieber keine Antworten posten. 


			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Angaben sind aus dem Lehrbuch.


Umso schlimmer, denn sie sind volkommen veraltet.


			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es keine Klassen mehr gibt würde es auch keine Subnetzmasken mehr geben, denn die teilt ein welche Oktette Netz und welche Host ID sind


Klassen haben mal gar nicht mit Sunbnetmasks zu tun, eher im Gegenteil. Du hast selbst gesagt, dass die Mask bei den Klassen vorgeschrieben war. Ich habe dir doch ein Stichwort gegeben, wie waere es, wenn du also erstmal danach suchst, bevor du alles ohne Argumente wiederlegst? CIDR. Es gibt das "classful" Konzept (Hat nichts mit den Ranges zu tun in denen die Klassen eingeteilt waren) heute nicht mehr 192.168.32.0/24 ist beispielsweise genaus ein Netz wie 192.168.0.0/16. Wiegesagt, such einfach mal in Google.


			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das alles so ziemlich falsch war dann frage ich mich warum du dieselben Angaben zu Netz Anzahl und Host Anzahl gemacht hast und das dann auch noch in Klassen eingeteilt hast die es "ja nicht mehr gibt"


Weil deines Ranges falsch waren und die Zahlen nicht dazu gepasst haben. Les nochmal meinen Post, ich habe oben drueber geschrieben, dass ich es nur verbessern will, wie die Ranges der Klassen aussehen.


			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und vergiss mal nicht das auch Personen mit älteren Betriebssystemen sich hier Rat suchen und da ist es sinnvoll, die für den privaten Gebrauch gedachten IP Bereiche zu nutzen.


Habe nie gesagt, dass man keine privaten IPs nutzen sollte, nur bleibt mir leider volkommen verschlossen was das mit dem Alter des Betriebssystemes zu tun hat.


> Zum ersten Zitat. Muss nicht (kein Subnetting s. o.) aber wenn er die 255.255.255.0 nutzt blockiert er nur 254 Host ID´s.


Was? blockiert? Was blockiert er denn?
Du hast gesagt, dass eine 192.0.0.0er Adresse eine Subnetmask von 255.255.255.0 haben muss, was nunmal einfach falsch ist.


> Was soll das heisen 192.168.0.0/16 ? 192.168.0.0 bis 192.168.0.16? Das wären dann 16 Host id´s im Netz 192.168.0.x !! Oder soll das heisen nur die zwei ersten Oktette dann wäre es ein B Netz mit C Bereich!


Hast du meinen Post ueberhaupt gelesen? Am Ende gebe ich doch ein Beispiel. Wenn du diese Schreibweise nicht kennst, dann glaube ich inzwischen wirklich, dass du dich mal ein bisschen mehr mit deinem Job beschaeftigen solltest.
Es bedeutet, dass die ersten 16 Bit in der Subnetmask gesetzt sind, also eine Subnetmask von 255.255.0.0. 192.168.0.0/16 ist eine private IP Range (siehe RFC 1918), du hast eine falsch Netmask angegeben, naemlich 192.168.0.0/24.


> Und als Nachschlag ein Router mit nicht durch den User programmierbaren Routingtabelle wird auf eine 192 er Ip mit der Subnetmask 255.0.0.0 nicht wirklich reagieren.


Beschaeftige dich lieber mal etwas mehr mit Router, Routingtabellen und Routingprotokollen, das ist einfach Schwachsinn. Geb doch mal ein Beispiel, was du du konkret mit "nicht wirklich reagieren" meinst


----------



## Marco1980 (3. Januar 2006)

Ich hab mir die Links angesehen ändert aber nichts daran was ich geschrieben habe. Ich bin in meinem Job bin ich gut und meine Netze laufen einwandfrei und ich arbeite schließlich beim Saat (deswegen auch das ältere aber gültige Lehrbuch). Ich habe nicht gesagt das es unmöglich ist nur zwei Oktette für 192er zu nutzen aber wenn er ein Netzwerk mit seinen Freunden aufbaut und die nur die Adresse eingeben wird Windows automatisch die ersten drei Oktette bei der Subnetmask setzen. Zu deinen persönlichen Angriffen kann ich nur sagen das ich kein Google brauche um Antworten zu haben und davon mal abgsehen das im Netz auch viel Mist steht oder schon Sachen als aktuell verkündet werden die noch garnicht in Gebrauch sind.



> 192.168.32.0/24 ist beispielsweise genaus ein Netz wie 192.168.0.0/16. Wiegesagt, such einfach mal in Google.





> 192.168.0.0/16 ist eine private IP Range (siehe RFC 1918), du hast eine falsch Netmask angegeben, naemlich 192.168.0.0/24.


Auszug aus RFC 1918
 Private Address Space

   The Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) has reserved the
   following three blocks of the IP address space for private internets:

     10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255  (10/8 prefix)
     172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255  (172.16/12 prefix)
192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255 (192.168/16 prefix)

   We will refer to the first block as "24-bit block", the second as
   "20-bit block", and to the third as "16-bit" block. Note that (in
   pre-CIDR notation) the first block is nothing but a single class A
   network number, while the second block is a set of 16 contiguous
   class B network numbers, and third block is a set of 256 contiguous
class C network numbers.

Preisfrage: Wenn nur 256 Hosts verfügbar sind wie lautet dann wohl die Subnetmask?

Marco


----------



## zovax (3. Januar 2006)

Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht gesagt das es unmöglich ist nur zwei Oktette für 192er zu nutzen


Doch:


			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also erstmal passt deine subnetzmaske nicht zum Netz weil 192.0.0.0 ein C klasse Netz ist und ein Subnetzmask 255.255.255.0 haben *muss*.


Du kannst soviele Bits benutzen ob du willst, fuer jedes Netz das du willst.



			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu deinen persönlichen Angriffen


Habe dich nirgendswo persoenlich angegriffen, falls es so ruebergekommen ist, tut es mir Leid.



			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann ich nur sagen das ich kein Google brauche um Antworten zu haben


Wenn du als Netzwerkadaministrator arbeitest und nichtmal weisst was CIDR ist, dann solltest du aber mal Google dafuer benutzen.



			
				Marco1980 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Preisfrage: Wenn nur 256 Hosts verfügbar sind wie lautet dann wohl die Subnetmask?


Leider daneben. Nirgendwo steht etwas von 256 Hosts. Es sind 256 classful, contiguous Netzwerke, 256 /24er Netze zusammengefasst zu 192.168.0.0/16. Du hast den RFC Text absolut nicht verstanden.


----------



## invaider (3. Januar 2006)

Bevor ihr euch hier noch weiter streite mach ich einfach mal nen anderen vorschlag!
 Warum net IPv6 verwenden

 Greetz Invaider


----------



## Reverent (3. Januar 2006)

Also Leute,

wenn ich also so ein Netzwerk habe
192.0.0.0 / 8

dann habe ich 2 ^ 24 - 2 mögliche IP-Adressen also, 16777214!
//Edit 256 * 256 * 256 -2 ist auch 16777214!
Egal ob da welche für das Internet reserviert sind oder nicht.



> 10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255 (10/8 prefix)
> 172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255 (172.16/12 prefix)
> 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255 (192.168/16 prefix


Das sind doch die Bereiche für den "privaten Gebrauch", oder? Was bedeutet das in den Klammern.

//Edit habe mich noch mal im Internet schlau gemacht, ja das sind die Bereiche für den Hausgebrauch und das in den Klammern ist jetzt auch klar.

BisDann


----------

